# Buying a used Lang 60 Deluxe



## iluvribs (Mar 5, 2018)

i found this Lang 60d 2 hours from me, going to pick it up this week. It needs a very deep cleaning. Got it for $2000.00 which is a good price (to me anyway)
Has any one that has a 60 ever put a slide out rack in it, that’s my plan. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## link (Mar 5, 2018)

That looks good to me. I would love to get one like that. Congrats!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 5, 2018)

That's a great score.
The new ones come with a slide out rack.
I'm sure you could make one for yours.
Al


----------



## Hawkeye72 (Mar 5, 2018)

Congrats on the new smoker!!!


----------



## mowin (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice score. $2k definitely was a great deal. 

Get her cleaned, and start smoking.


----------

